# accumulated lye in glycerin-soap.help



## amal (Nov 23, 2018)

hii guys
   i started my cook glycerin soap, my recipe was 
325 gm Olive oil
125 gm cocconut oil
50 gm castor oil
108 gm KOH
162 gm glycerin 
270 gm dis. water
i have melted the oil and set them aside,then i dissolved the lye with equal amount of water the i added the amount of glycerin and put on the gas-stove, and thats what i have got, it turns into light green and never get clear and it stayed over the heat for 25 min
can did i do wrong ???????????????????????


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 24, 2018)

You don't have clear, liquid soap because you haven't diluted it yet. You've made the concentrated soap paste, which is not typically clear. You have to now add water to dissolve the soap and dilute it.

What tutorial are you following to make this soap? It should describe how to dilute the soap paste. If you are not following a tutorial, there are a few on this forum that show this information. Here are a few links that may be helpful to you:

Irish Lass: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=428988 see posts 8 and 9
and: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57974
Susie: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49852
https://milesawayfarm.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/liquid-soapmaking-where-to-start/

I am not sure why you think your soap has "accumulated lye." Can you explain?

A tip: This type of soap is not normally called "glycerin soap" by most people. If you call it "liquid soap", people will understand better what you are talking about.


----------



## amal (Nov 25, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> You don't have clear, liquid soap because you haven't diluted it yet. You've made the concentrated soap paste, which is not typically clear. You have to now add water to dissolve the soap and dilute it.
> 
> What tutorial are you following to make this soap? It should describe how to dilute the soap paste. If you are not following a tutorial, there are a few on this forum that show this information. Here are a few links that may be helpful to you:
> 
> ...


 
i followed the Irish Lass method for liquid soap which you have mentioned
its not the soap paste Anne its the lye over the heat , i just added the lye and dissolved it in equal amount of water the added the glycerin and put them over the heat, it turns quite clear with a layer then started to give me light green and clumps


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 25, 2018)

Using water to dissolve your lye means you don’t need to heat it. The use of heat in IL’s method is only when you issolve the lye in glycerin, the heat helps the chemicals do their thing. 

I don’t know what to do to try and use the mixture you’ve got. It will probably still work if you want to add it to your oils to see what happens. DeeAnna would probably have some advice but she probably won’t be on the forum for at least a few hours. 

My advice would be to mix up a new batch of your lye mixture but DO NOT HEAT IT. As soon as the lye mixes clear in the water you should be good to mix it into your oils. I don’t have advice to salvaging your current batch, I’m not that experienced yet. One of our more scientific members may be able to help


----------



## amal (Nov 25, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> Using water to dissolve your lye means you don’t need to heat it. The use of heat in IL’s method is only when you issolve the lye in glycerin, the heat helps the chemicals do their thing.
> 
> I don’t know what to do to try and use the mixture you’ve got. It will probably still work if you want to add it to your oils to see what happens. DeeAnna would probably have some advice but she probably won’t be on the forum for at least a few hours.
> 
> My advice would be to mix up a new batch of your lye mixture but DO NOT HEAT IT. As soon as the lye mixes clear in the water you should be good to mix it into your oils. I don’t have advice to salvaging your current batch, I’m not that experienced yet. One of our more scientific members may be able to help


 thank you this comment really helps me.
yes maybe i thought he after adding the glycerin put it on the stove, but i remembered that he add this note in the comment not in the video.
but my glycerin isn't in liquid form its more like jelly, so what recommend me to do? melt glycerin then add it to the lye-water mixture or what ????


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2018)

Okay, I stand corrected -- I misunderstood what you were doing. BattleGnome is right -- do not heat the glycerin-water-KOH mixture. It's not necessary. You are confusing the two ways of making the KOH solution.

If your glycerin has a jelly texture, it may not be just glycerin. Pure glycerin is a clear, thick liquid at room temperature, not a gel. Are you _sure _it is 100% pure glycerin / glycerol /glycerine? Could it be a type of soap that some people call "glycerin" or "glycerin soap"?

Glycerin is not strictly needed to make this type of soap -- you can make it with just water only.


----------



## amal (Nov 25, 2018)

N


DeeAnna said:


> Okay, I stand corrected -- I misunderstood what you were doing. BattleGnome is right -- do not heat the glycerin-water-KOH mixture. It's not necessary. You are confusing the two ways of making the KOH solution.
> 
> If your glycerin has a jelly texture, it may not be just glycerin. Pure glycerin is a clear, thick liquid at room temperature, not a gel. Are you _sure _it is 100% pure glycerin / glycerol /glycerine? Could it be a type of soap that some people call "glycerin" or "glycerin soap"?
> 
> Glycerin is not strictly needed to make this type of soap -- you can make it with just water only.


No it wouldn't be a glycerin soap, I just thought following Irish recipe would give me a successful paste and formulation in general. 
My glycerin is thick liq at room temperature just as you said ,but to be more assured would you recommend me melt it first?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2018)

No, do _not _heat the glycerin. If it's pure glycerin, it is a pourable liquid. Pure glycerin does not need to be melted.

The tutorial says to dissolve the KOH in water at least equal to the weight of the KOH. Then pour in the glycerin. Stir. Done. All at room temperature. The result should be a clear, pourable liquid.
_
Follow the tutorial._


----------



## Susie (Dec 2, 2018)

I would even go so far as to mix that glycerin in with the oils before adding the KOH/water mixture.  Keeps that glycerin from overheating.  Glycerin will turn dark if overheated the least bit.  I do not like dark liquid soap.  Makes it difficult to color.

Please read ingredients of glycerin.  Should only read glycerin.  May say Pure Vegetable Glycerin, or Glycerin obtained from vegetables.  But there should be no other ingredients.


----------



## amal (Dec 3, 2018)

i made another batch, didn't heat the glycerin just added it to the KOH-Water solution, stir it then added it to the oils 
it was a clear solution actually
thanks for your help guys, it is really appreciated ))))


----------

